# Advice for single mum moving to Dubai



## Petal1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello all!

I have been offered a job in Dubai and I would like to move there with my 2 year old. I have read elsewhere that it might not be possible to sponsor my child as a single mother. The problem it seems is that I was never married to my child's father. Yet I have heard that there are exceptions to this rule. Any single mums on here who can shed some light? I keep getting conflicting reports Andy prospective employers PRO don't seem able to give me a definite answer. As you can imagine, I don't want to arrive in Dubai and then find that my child can't stay.

FYI I can get a letter of no injection from my ex, and my salary is above the threshold for sponsoring family. 

Any advice much appreciated!


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it, providing you have a salary enough to sponsor your kid then it'll be straightforward, you have the birth certificate with his name on and yours? That's all you require.

PS, I love the fact that you can get a "Letter of no injection" that did make me smile!


----------



## Petal1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Toon said:


> I wouldn't worry about it, providing you have a salary enough to sponsor your kid then it'll be straightforward, you have the birth certificate with his name on and yours? That's all you require.
> 
> PS, I love the fact that you can get a "Letter of no injection" that did make me smile!


Hehe - silly phone spellchecker strikes again!

Thanks for the response! Yes, her birth certificate has both our names on it and he has agreed to us moving. To be honest, I never even thought their might be an issue until the employer brought it up. They said, if I was divorced I would just need a letter, but if I was never married they weren't sure I could sponsor my daughter and would ask their PRO, who hasn't yet given a definite answer. It's been a week, so starting to worry!


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

As his name is on the birth certificate I would suggest you get a typed out letter saying he has no objection and him signing it, you probably wont need it but I'd rather be over-prepared than under.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

I would advise you get a letter signed and witnessed by a solicitor. If dad's name is on the birth cert then you will probably need the letter translating and attesting. I went with a letter from my ex n it wasn't attested so I was told to go to the consulate etc, another friend of mine walked in with birth cert and passport for the child and wasnt asked but im not sure if dad is on the birth cert! I ended up going to get a 'second opinion' and wasnt asked for anything other than birth cert and passport! As with most things here, its the luck of the draw who you get. Good luck


----------



## Petal1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Pink Fairie said:


> I would advise you get a letter signed and witnessed by a solicitor. If dad's name is on the birth cert then you will probably need the letter translating and attesting. I went with a letter from my ex n it wasn't attested so I was told to go to the consulate etc, another friend of mine walked in with birth cert and passport for the child and wasnt asked but im not sure if dad is on the birth cert! I ended up going to get a 'second opinion' and wasnt asked for anything other than birth cert and passport! As with most things here, its the luck of the draw who you get. Good luck


Hey Pink Fairie, thanks for the info!

I will have everything official, as we are going through solicitors with regards to permission to take my daughter out of the country, so I will simply ask for a no objection letter specific to Dubai. In any case, he will be helping us move ( he is bringing our daughter once i have found accomodation etc) so if they need anything else, we can get it done in Dubai.

I'm just worried that they will ask for a marriage certificate or divorce papers, which of course I can't provide. Did you have to give them anything like that? 

Thanks again guys for your help!


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Petal1 said:


> Hey Pink Fairie, thanks for the info!
> 
> I will have everything official, as we are going through solicitors with regards to permission to take my daughter out of the country, so I will simply ask for a no objection letter specific to Dubai. In any case, he will be helping us move ( he is bringing our daughter once i have found accomodation etc) so if they need anything else, we can get it done in Dubai.
> 
> ...


No but I did have decree absolute,on me just on case, they just said father is here and I said no lol I didnt say any more  good luck


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You will need to get the initial things done in the UK because that's where your child was born. This means any solicitor's letters and attestations. Otherwise, you run the risk of being sent back to 'square one', but - as mentioned by others on this thread - much of it comes down to the individual processing your paperwork.


----------



## Petal1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Unfortunately I have to wait for the official response from the company's PRO. I guess the employer wants to ensure that there won't be any problems once I'm there that may force me to abandon ship...

Very frustrating having to wait, but let's hope it works out in the end!


----------

